# Old Moulding Planes Help please



## woodward (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello and thanks for looking.
I have been left by an uncle what looks like a complete set of around Fifty (50) old moulding planes and some other woodworking tools.
I was hoping that I could sell these abd get them back to work.
I have not got any use for them and they must be over sixty years old.
If anyone lives around Harrogate and would like to give me some idea of there worth, I would be most grateful.(cuppa and bicc'y will be supplied!)
Thanks for looking


David


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

Can we see some pictures!!


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

A little more information would be appreciated. Pictures are very helpful. Harrogate????????????????
David


----------



## woodward (Aug 10, 2008)

Well nowthen (as we say in North Yorkshire England!):thumbsup::boat:

I have completly messed up on this post, I did not realise that this is a USA Site! :smile:

So my offer of a cuppa and a biccy would be the most expensive cup of tea ever....

So sorry about this but thanks for your replies.
I will post pome pics, and if anyone is interested I would be willing to post all the pics on Photo bucket.
There are some fifty or so moulding planes and a few old saws and other woodworking stuff.

Thanks again for the replies


David


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

woodward said:


> I have completly messed up on this post, I did not realise that this is a USA Site! :smile:


The Site may be based in the US and have a majority or members from the US but I know that there are numerous members from your side of the Ocean and also from the great continent of Australia.:thumbsup: That was why I was trying to narrow down your location. Most of us have our location under our avatar. I thought you might be from our northern neighbor upon the first post but was still puzzled. :wallbash:I/we would still love to see pictures of your planes and other tools. We love pictures. I know we have some turners who are located much nearer to you than those of us in the US. That is what makes this site so great. We are able to get input from all around the world when we post a question or ask for ideas.
Just my 3 cents worth. Isn't inflation great?:no::no:
David


----------

